
GSMA has cancelled MWC Barcelona 2020 - ahachete
https://www.gsma.com/newsroom/wp-content/app_prmwc2020/index.html
======
tw04
For people unable to get to the link: they cancelled due to concerns about the
coronavirus and plan to continue next year. Seems like sound reasoning given
the amount of attendees they want/expect from regions currently dealing with
the outbreak.

------
MrGilbert
The site is currently down - I'm amazed that archive.org already has a copy:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200212194154/https://www.gsma....](https://web.archive.org/web/20200212194154/https://www.gsma.com/newsroom/wp-
content/app_prmwc2020/index.html)

